# Pfeift &quot;MEGA&quot; auf dem letzten Loch ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. April 2016)

Hallo !

Mr. Dotcom hat wohl getwittert, dass ihm die Kohle so langsam ausgeht. Wenn da jemand Daten gebunkert hat, würde ich mich jetzt nach Alternativen umsehen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/722942842193055745


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2016)

Was bietet der Kerl denn überhaupt an? ^^  Ich würde dem Idioten niemals irgendwas geben, weder Daten und erst Recht kein Geld...  geht es noch im diese upload-Services wie megaupload oder so?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...  geht es noch im diese upload-Services wie megaupload oder so?



Ja...er fordert die Nutzer auf, vorhandene Daten schnellstmöglich zu sichern.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja...er fordert die Nutzer auf, vorhandene Daten schnellstmöglich zu sichern.


 Ich befürchte die wenigsten Nutzer dieser Seiten wissen, dass dieser Fiesling dahintersteckt...     hoffentlich bekommen die Leute auch eine automatische email, WENN sie die Site als "Cloud" benutzt haben sollten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die wenigsten Nutzer dieser Seiten wissen, dass dieser Fiesling dahintersteckt...  .



Stimmt genau ! MEGA wird auf vielen Portalen/ Communites als Standard zum Bereitstellen von Daten genutzt. Nach dem Betreiber etc. fragt da in der Regel niemand.


----------



## Batze (23. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Stimmt genau ! MEGA wird auf vielen Portalen/ Communites als Standard zum Bereitstellen von Daten genutzt. Nach dem Betreiber etc. fragt da in der Regel niemand.



Da liegst du ein wenig falsch. Auf den großen Portalen wie myGully oder boerse spielt MEGA überhaupt keine Rolle, hat es noch nie. Das war einmal als es noch megaupload gab. Längst haben andere Oneklick Hoster das alles übernommen.
Und so wie Herbboy meint Fiesling, was ist denn an dem Typen Fies?
Nur weil er damals eine Idee hatte und dadurch einen wirklichen Mega Erfolg hatte ist er ein Fiesling. Das was er damals gemacht hat machen Heute Hunderte von andere nach. Er war damals nur einer der ersten und erfolgreichen, da kommt eben jede Menge Neid auf.
Sein Auftreten und seine Überheblichkeit ist was anderes, hat doch aber nichts mit Fiesling zu tun.
Und wenn man bedenkt das selbst Regierungen auf Megaupload ihre Dateien hatten, dann sieht die Sache gar nicht mehr so komisch aus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Da liegst du ein wenig falsch. Auf den großen Portalen wie myGully oder boerse spielt MEGA überhaupt keine Rolle, .



Viele ...heißt auch nicht "alle" oder gar "die Großen". Es ist rein subjektiv gesehen,also für mich dumm gelaufen, wenn Mega auf vielen Portalen wegfallen würde.


----------

